# Ring Radiator Compression Drivers



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Any take on these?

https://www.parts-express.com/eminence-n151m-8-1-ring-radiator-driver-8-ohm-2-bolt--290-5614


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

bassfromspace said:


> Any take on these?
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/eminence-n151m-8-1-ring-radiator-driver-8-ohm-2-bolt--290-5614


Interesting,

Buy it and give us your review.

Can't see how it could be better than some rings I've used , but hell maybe it's a gem. At75$ea could be a good deal. 
I probably won't get it.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

bassfromspace said:


> Any take on these?
> 
> https://www.parts-express.com/eminence-n151m-8-1-ring-radiator-driver-8-ohm-2-bolt--290-5614


Specs indicate it's an affordable clone of the BMS 4540ND or JBL 2408H.

For my money, the 2408H-1 is still one of the best deals for under $150, but the Eminence is compelling at that price range.

It's interesting that JBL, Tymphany, BMS, ScanSpeak, Eminence, and SB Acoustics are all doing ring radiators now.


----------

